# Best Bass Bait!!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I know I might be in a minority with my opinion on this, but I hope you'll watch with an open mind and share your thoughts in the comments section as well. Thank you!!!


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

It certainly looks very good, I've not tried them


----------

